
Another PR Disaster: Google Accused Of Fraudulently Undermining A Kenyan Startup - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/13/facing-another-pr-disaster-google-accused-of-fraudulently-undermining-a-kenyan-startup/
======
okal
Weird. I tried posting the original blog post but it's dead. Doesn't HN allow
Kenyan domain names? (.ke) <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3460323>.
Original post [http://blog.mocality.co.ke/2012/01/13/google-what-were-
you-t...](http://blog.mocality.co.ke/2012/01/13/google-what-were-you-
thinking/)

